# Behringer 2030p as Surrounds???



## Christin (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello i currently have
Yamaha HTR-6295B
Paradigm Monitor 11 fronts
Paradigm cc-390 center


i am a newbie....does anybody know if Behringer 2030p would work well with for this setup as surrounds?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Christin said:


> Hello i currently have
> Yamaha HTR-6295B
> Paradigm Monitor 11 fronts
> Paradigm cc-390 center
> ...


Hello,
The Behringers are an outright steal and would certainly work. Given your matched Front Stage, I would look for a pair of used Paradigm ADP Surround Speakers. Having matching tweeters for all of your Speakers is truly ideal.
And if they are too expensive, I would personally go with Paradigm Atoms or a similar model as it will still be closer in timbre.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Christin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry but i just realized that the Behringer 2030p are only rated for 100w...my receiver output is 130w and the 2031p are 4 ohm which is also not good for my receiver. can you guys think of other affordable surrounds that have a similar quality.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr. Toole from Harman Audio has stated tweeter matching to be unneeded between surrounds and the an front speakers because the sound wave hit the ears at different angles. The center should always match the L-R channels and surrounds should match each other though. 

Matching wattage from an amp to a speaker is unnecessary and it is actually ideal to have higher rated amps than speakers because clipping can distort sound. 

I personally think the Behringers make terrible surrounds aesthetically though. 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Uni-Q-Array-Black-Each-KHT2005-HTS2001/1.html are my surrounds. They are wonderful for the task and look nice too. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/638082-REG/JBL_8320_8320_Compact_Cinema_Surround.html

of course if you want the real deal the above are my dream surrounds. Convert the front to LSRs and you got one of the best home theaters on the planet.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I have great respect for Floyd Toole and all of the Research that he has done, I still think it is better to have identical or at least similar tweeters for all channels if possible.

Regardless, I would not be terribly concerned about the Behringers being rated for up to 100 Watts. Truth is far more Speakers are damaged from too little power in the form of clipping than too much power. While you can certainly overdrive a Speaker, the difference between what your AVR is rated at and the Behringer's Power Rating is so close that it is not an issue. Moreover, few AVR's will even output their rated power into 5 or 7 channels so the power going to the Surrounds will probably be under 100 Watts anyhow.

Again, a Speaker like Paradigm's Atom would work fine as well. And I do agree that matching the Surrounds is not as important as the front stage, but still think it ideal to have matching tweeters.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I concur with JJ; save up for the Paradigm Atom Monitor for your surrounds.

http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/907para
http://hometheaterreview.com/paradigm-atom-monitor-v5-speaker-reviewed/
http://www.soundadviceblog.com/revi...ookshelf-speakers-product-of-the-day-20-2010/


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Yamaha is 7.1, u should run 2 pairs of 2030P  

The thread below is a good discussion on the subject.

*Two side surround pairs rather than one?*

_Originally posted by:_*pmcneil*


> Well, I have followed Sir Terrence's recommendation, that I replace my motley crew monopole/bipole side surrounds with three monopoles.
> 
> I purchased online five used Klipsch KSB 3.1s for $175, and had lying around an unused Infinity Primus (which I intend to replace with a KSB 3.1 as soon as I find one at reasonable cost).
> 
> ...


----------

